

CIA’s Secret Fear: High-Tech Border Checks Will Blow Spies’ Cover - wolfgke
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/04/cia-spies-biometric-tech/all/1

======
dchmiel
A great example of technology disrupting existing practices in a very niche
area. How do spy agencies recruit today for clandestine operations with so
many people on or were on Facebook. Isn't that a lot of people who can blow an
operators cover, or find the information on Facebook someone?

~~~
loverobots
But then a lot of CIA's work can now be done by keyloggers, hacking and
viruses.

